# Spanner Wrench Size For Bridgeport Teardown



## barcuna (Apr 22, 2015)

The Ilion manual mentions that a pin spanner and an adjustable hook spanner is needed for the head teardown, but I cannot find mention of the proper sizes needed.

Can anyone here help?


----------



## sd624 (Apr 22, 2015)

Barcuna, I've rebuilt several 1J's and 2J's and I don't even own a spanner wrench.

Here's a video of one of them being torn down.


----------



## barcuna (Apr 23, 2015)

Outstanding.  Thank you very much for saving me some time and $$$.  I think I've seen your video before.  I should have paid more attention the first time, LOL.  I'm sure I'll watch it again several times during the process.


----------



## RandyM (Apr 23, 2015)

Yup, in rebuilding my Bridgeport, the only place I really needed a spanner style wrench was the disassembly and assembly of the knee crankshaft. I do not recall needing one for the head.


----------



## barcuna (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks, Randy.  What size did you need for the crankshaft and was it a hook or pin spanner.  I'm sure I'll get down there to the knee eventually .


----------



## RandyM (Apr 24, 2015)

barcuna said:


> Thanks, Randy.  What size did you need for the crankshaft and was it a hook or pin spanner.  I'm sure I'll get down there to the knee eventually .


 
Good questions, I really don't recall. I will have to check on it and get back to you.


----------



## toolman (Apr 25, 2015)

I didn't use it on my spindle, but I have a pin spanner that is made for automotive timing belt pulleys that works great for stuff like this.


----------



## EmilioG (Jun 4, 2015)

Here they do use a spanner.
Also where do you get the Llion manual? Thanks


----------



## EmilioG (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## barcuna (Jun 4, 2015)

I got the manual from here http://www.artisanideas.com/product/9781482368000/Guide-to-Renovating-the-Bridgeport-Series-1-"J"-Head-Milling-Machine,-a,-by-ILION-Industrial-Services-LLC.html.  I think you can get it from Amazon as well.

It's a great manual with lots of pictures and large print.  My only (minor) complaint is that it is not spiral bound and does not lay flat on the bench.

Thanks for the great videos.


----------



## EmilioG (Jun 4, 2015)

(y)   Thank you


----------

